# BBQ Pitmasters DVD available



## yankeerob (Jan 9, 2010)

For those of you who don't have a Tivo/DVR and missed any of the first 3 episodes ~ I'm compiling a DVD of:
Pitmaster's: Myrphysboro
Pitmaster's: Decatur
Pitmaster's: American Royal

and a BONUS of Bobby Flay's Pulled pork challenge against Lee-Ann of Wood Chicks. All I ask is cost of materials and shipping ($5). Interested?
rob.mongeon AT gmail dot com


----------

